

Look, More Zero-Margin Lines Of Business - zengr
http://market-ticker.org/post=229295

======
brownbat
If you have a giant pile of cash and a bunch of smart people, it may be a good
strategy to try to get into as many high volume businesses as you can,
shooting for the 1% chance you make a breakthrough on cost reductions in any
one of those. You'd suddenly own that industry and mint a fortune in a short
period of time. Maybe this is a field bet.

Or maybe Bezos is slightly delusional. I'm not ruling out either possibility.

